# Proto 1000 decoder



## jerryl (Feb 11, 2009)

Just purchased Proto 1000 F3 & want to install a decoder (motor only) I haven't taken the shell off yet, but was told it has an 8 pin socket. I want an inexpensive basic decoder. Any Ideas? Tried Tony's where I usually get them, got no answer from my email & when I did a search nothing related turned up. Thanks....jerry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Jerry, the 8 pin is an NMRA standard. I found this by Bachmann at Amazon.
"8 pin decoder" search gave pages by Gooogle?????? You will have to determine if it is compatable with your DCC system. I am not sure if they make a basic decoder for motor only. For the price you can't go wrong.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BPMA0C...e=380337&creativeASIN=B000BPMA0C&linkCode=asn


----------



## jerryl (Feb 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Jerry, the 8 pin is an NMRA standard. I found this by Bachmann at Amazon.
> "8 pin decoder" search gave pages by Gooogle?????? You will have to determine if it is compatable with your DCC system. I am not sure if they make a basic decoder for motor only. For the price you can't go wrong.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BPMA0C...e=380337&creativeASIN=B000BPMA0C&linkCode=asn


 Thanks, I checked it out & this is a plug with wires. The proto needs a circuit board with the plug. I may just hard wire one, they are a lot cheaper & I've done it many times. Jerry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Jerry this is a Decoder with a plug. M series to fit HO and N The board is there. Look at this site. It will help or confuse.
http://www.tcsdcc.com/DecoderSelection/HO Series.htm

This is a hard wire job
http://www.tcsdcc.com/decoderpics/walther_F3_A4X/walther_proto_1000_f3_a4x.htm


----------



## jerryl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, I guess I still can't find what I'm looking for. The one Walthers shows is a board that plugs into the circuit board already on the engine. The hard wire diagram is for the early production that didn't have the plug & has an entirely different circuit board. Probably just remove everything & solder a decoder to the motor leads....won't be the first time. Thanks for taking the time to help. Jerry


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a decoder (DP2X) that is a plug-in board for my shay from TCS. It was 29.00 including shipping.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

You beat me Don. lol

Bob


----------

